# Conversion of Foreign Licence after PR/ID



## Magijani (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi, has anyone gone through the process of conversion of drivers licence after obtaining PR and subsequently recieved their ID. The website says all they do is an eye test but other are telling me they had to go for a full test? Now am a bit confused


----------



## rubelbgdsa0 (Jul 23, 2011)

Magijani said:


> Hi, has anyone gone through the process of conversion of drivers licence after obtaining PR and subsequently recieved their ID. The website says all they do is an eye test but other are telling me they had to go for a full test? Now am a bit confused


If you do the conversion within a year after you got your PR then they don't ask you for the full test. I got my driver license in 26 days. 
1. you need to get an Traffic register certificate. (If you already got ur ID book then you don't need traffic register certificate).
2. You must get an verification letter from the authority who issued your foreign license.
3. You have to go to Department of transport and fill a form there. They will give you an letter which you have to take with you to the licensing department.
4. Go to the licensing dept for your driver license. They will give you an green form to fill up and then you go for your eye test. Once your eye test is done you have to pay the anount R160.00 in the counter and you will get the temporary driver license.
6. They will send you a post which will notify if your credit card size driver license is ready. It will be valid for 5 years and don't forger bring ur ID book or traffic register with you when you go for collect the license. If ur temporary lic lost take an police aff with you.


Hope it will hepl.


----------



## Magijani (Apr 29, 2014)

rubelbgdsa0 said:


> If you do the conversion within a year after you got your PR then they don't ask you for the full test. I got my driver license in 26 days.
> 1. you need to get an Traffic register certificate. (If you already got ur ID book then you don't need traffic register certificate).
> 2. You must get an verification letter from the authority who issued your foreign license.
> 3. You have to go to Department of transport and fill a form there. They will give you an letter which you have to take with you to the licensing department.
> ...


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Rubelbgdsa

Which province and specific licence station did you do the licence conversion and when did you do it?


----------

